# A Brief Summary of our Trip to Franconia



## bellabee (May 16, 2010)

Arrived back on Saturday from a wonderful trip to Germany. Am in process of updating my blog http://www.travelsinourvan.com , but it's taking ages for photos to upload, so here's a brief summary of our trip - our first abroad in the van:
1 night Cite Europe
1 night Camping Memling Bruges - 25 Euros - cramped and not too clean. Bruges was lovely but expensive
1 night Camping Mendig -acsi site, near motorway. Convenient stop-over. Excellent toilets and showers, quiet (except for traffic noise) - 15 Euros
1 night Stellplatz - Aschaffenburg, Bavaria - very nicely set out on banks of Main, plenty of space, 3 Euros plus metered electric. Have to drive off site to empty and fill up. Aschaffenburg worth a stop over.
1 night Campingplatz Mainblick, Schwarzach, Bavaria. - Very busy commercial site. 25 Euros incl electricity, but all facilities, including washing up, at extra cost. OK as stop over, but wouldn't go there again. 
3 nights Campingplatz Insel, Bamberg-Bug, Bavaria - Lovely spacious campsite on banks of Regnitz. Unmarked pitches, clean toilets and showers, easy to use service point. 20 Euros plus metered electricity. Bamberg is a superb city with lots to see. 
1 night Campingplatz Sonnland, Sesslech, Bavaria - Very 'end of seasonny' when we were there. Loads of room cos only one other set of tourists there. 25 Euros plus electric. Extra for showers. Expensive. OK for overnight if visiting Coburg.
2 nights Stellplatz Brauerei Reichold - Hochstahl-Aufsess - Bavaria. Designated a 'Top Stellplatz'. Excellent. Beautiful location overlooking meadows. Very clean toilets/showers. Good food in restaurant. 3 Euros incl electric. Lovely rural area with lots of marked walking and cycle paths.
2 nights Azur Camping, Regensburg, Bavaria - Only campsite in Regensburg - busy but clean. Convenient location. Has pleasant Stellplatz outside. 25 Euros (I think), incl electric, showers etc. Would stay there again. Regensburg well worth a visit.
1 night Knaus Camping Nuremberg. Only campsite in Nuremberg. Situated at exhibition centre. German Shepherd Dog show on when we were there. Campsite brimming over with dogs and noisy exhibitors. Had intended to stay 2 nights but cut it short when we saw them erect a party tent for the post-show party! 31 Euros!
1 night Stellplatz, Nuremberg. Free. No facilities. Some slightly dodgy-looking permanent residents.
Nuremberg is a fantastic city. Well worth a visit and would put up with overnighting problems to visit it again.
1 night Knaus Camping, Bad Durkheim, Rheinpfalz - acsi campsite - 16 Euros incl electric and all services. Well-situated by a lake. Huge, marked pitches. Would definitely stay there again. Didn't really get chance to look at local area. Very good stopping-off point.
1 night Stellplatz, Wintrich, Mosel - clean and well laid-out on river bank. 8 Euros incl electric. Local village a bit dead, but we were there on a Sunday.
1 night Stellplatz, Enkirch, Mosel. 6 Euros plus electric. Nice clean toilets and showers. Enkirch is attractive village.
1 night Camping Polleur, Ardennes, Belgium. Acsi campsite. Very 'end of season' when we were there and weather very poor, so difficult to judge. OK at 15 Euros for a stop-over, but would try to avoid in future. Nothing to do nearby in poor weather.
2 nights Blaarmeersen, Ghent. A pleasant surprise. Large pitches, pleasant environment. Showers could do with refurbishing, but only 17.5 Euros incl all services, so much cheaper and more pleasant than the Bruges campsite. Ghent is a lovely and interesting city with lots to see and do. Would stop over here in preference to Bruges, in future.
1 night Cite Europe. Free. An excellent place to overnight and do shopping before taking morning tunnel crossing. Safe and peaceful.

Conclusions - 'What you pay has no bearing on what you get'. Before we went, my husband was very cautious about using Stellplaetze, but he is now well and truly converted.

I'll add proper reviews when I have time, which at the speed my photos are loading onto the blog, will be in about ten years time. Must be a rubbish broadband connection!


----------

